# Surface plants



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I want to add some surface plants to my tanks and would like to see what everyone has. I need help in deciding so please list what kind it is and if you have a pic that would be great!!!


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Bamboo shoots- My roomate has them in his Mudskipper tank. And I have them in my oscar and P tanks, H.O.B. filters to help with biological filtration. I just picked up a few of the pots of them at Target for a few bucks on sale and pulled them from the pots and put them in the baskets on my Penguin filters. 
In my roommates tank he has them all over the beach some are in quite a bit of the water. They are just planted in the sand. And sorry no pics-no camera. -Ryan


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I prefer water sprites. They grow like crazy. Just clip a piece off and start growing another one. They even produce shoots of more plants. They work great for subduing the lighting, and creating a safety zone out of my rain simulation. All my wild breeding projects have caves situated under large floating water sprites. Apparently the false rain simulation keeps the sprite stationary. I’m too lazy to buy a digital cam, and can’t borrow one for a few days.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ryan23 said:


> Bamboo shoots- My roomate has them in his Mudskipper tank. And I have them in my oscar and P tanks, H.O.B. filters to help with biological filtration. I just picked up a few of the pots of them at Target for a few bucks on sale and pulled them from the pots and put them in the baskets on my Penguin filters.
> In my roommates tank he has them all over the beach some are in quite a bit of the water. They are just planted in the sand. And sorry no pics-no camera. -Ryan


 are you referring to the bambo plants you buy form the stands in the mall? What benefit is this to the aquarium?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Will I run into problems of water sprite being sucked into my overflow box?


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Will I run into problems of water sprite being sucked into my overflow box?


 I've been wondering about this for awhile.

I'm going to wrap the top of my overflow with screen of some type.
This will not only enable me to easily float plants on the surface,
but to also keep very small fish which would otherwise eventually take the 
plunge.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just don't try floating anacharis. My experience was a disaster.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

ttldnial said:


> tecknik said:
> 
> 
> > Will I run into problems of water sprite being sucked into my overflow box?
> ...


 You may be able to try polishing sponge sheets to cover the exit. I use pond sponge sheets, and tubes for everything. Even my waterfall filters have sponge cylinders attached to the end. It's a great magnet for bacteria, and keeps fry and eggs from getting sucked up. My canister filters also have the sponge cylinder on the inlet tube. Saves on the filter too. Just take off, and rince once a week, and your are set


----------

